# Radkurier-Video



## soulseller (20. März 2006)

verrückter haufen...schauts euch an, sehenswert für alle (nicht)freiburger
http://www.regioradexpress.de/Train2RRE


----------



## Krischaan (21. März 2006)

Jetzt ist mir endlich klar warum die Autofahrer uns Radler so hassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smog (21. März 2006)

Krischaan schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist mir endlich klar warum die Autofahrer uns Radler so hassen


wieso? ich sah im film keine situation in der ein autofahrer am normalen fahren gehindert wurde. im gegenteil. weil es so wenig platz für radfahrer hat, müssen die jungs ihre linie suchen.
für mich sieht es eher wie normaler kurieralltag aus, gewürzt mit ein bisschen show für den film.


----------



## soulseller (21. März 2006)

ja eigentlich ein ganz gewöhnlicher radkurier-alltag..bis auf dass das video NACH  der arbeit gedreht wurde...die spinner haben nach ~80km noch lust durch die stadt zu pesen


----------



## superjoga (21. März 2006)

soulseller schrieb:
			
		

> ..........die spinner haben nach ~80km noch lust durch die stadt zu pesen............



und nach ner schicht mit 80km offensichtlich keinen sauerstoff mehr im hirn.....


----------



## soulseller (21. März 2006)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> und nach ner schicht mit 80km offensichtlich keinen sauerstoff mehr im hirn.....


----------



## chilimania (21. März 2006)

bisschen zuviel Digave geschaut, was?

Habt ihr aber schön gemacht (sagt die Konkurrenz) - habe das auch mal überlegt - scheiterte aber an der Camera.


Restsauerstoff im Hirn... wenn auch manchmal wenig 
Die ganze Sache sieht aus Helmkamerasicht viel schlimmer aus, als aus der Sicht des Fahrers - und die Strecke ist ja recht gut überschaubar...


----------



## nisita (21. März 2006)

naja, ist ja ganz nett und lustig, mal davon abgesehen, dass sie mehrmals ne ampel einfach überfahren haben, vorfahrt fast nie beachtet haben, und von rücksicht gegenüber passanten, autos etc keine spur war...
eigentlich zum kotzen solche aktionen, ist ja ihr eigenes risiko, aber auch schonmal an den autofahrer gedacht, der den dann auf der motorhaupe hat (und jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht mit, dass kurierfahrer jede situation 100% einschätzen können..)

nisita


----------



## Robse (21. März 2006)

Als Freiburger (sowohl Biker als auch Autofahrer) ist man ja einiges gewöhnt. Aber sorry, die Jungs schiessen wohl etwas übers Ziel hinaus. Wenn sie über den Haufen gefahren werden, dürften sie sich nicht beschweren, wenn sie die Krankenhausrechnungen selbst zahlen müssten. Wer derartig riskant fährt legt es früher oder später auf einen Unfall an.

Gruß Robse


----------



## blueri-der (21. März 2006)

Also ich will ja nicht viel sagen, aber da gab es so viele Radwege und die Spa... fahren wie die irren zwischen autos rum!!! Hallo geht es noch??? also mal ganz ehrlich wenn ich zu fuß unterwegs wäre dann würde ich sie zusammen kloppen wenn sie mich als fußgänger halb umfahren  . Naja ich kann so rennradfahre eh nicht leiden die denken ihr rad wäre en panzer


----------



## lelebebbel (21. März 2006)

ROFL

Genau so stell ich mir auch die Reaktionen vor, wenn einer n Link zu NWD5 im Forum des Pfälzer Wandervereins postet 

edit: der NWD Vergleich passt nicht. Der Fahrstil in dem Video ist nicht wirklich gut, ziemlich unsauber und zu viele klare Fehler drin. Sieht eher nach einer Helmkamera-Testfahrt aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaschmirKönig (21. März 2006)

mir fetzt das und wenn man bei jeder roten ampel anhält bringt das rad in der stadt kaum zeitvorteil, weiter so


----------



## nisita (21. März 2006)

stimmt, am besten wir bauen gleich die ampeln ab, oder alle autofahrer beachten die auch nicht *mirandenkopfgreif*


----------



## blueri-der (21. März 2006)

jo wie wärs mit kreisverkehren?

nu aber in NWD weden keine passanten und autos belästigt/behindert/halb umgefahren


----------



## pEju (21. März 2006)

ist ja ganz schick aber eigentlich harmlos und nix dabei. in new york geht's richtig ab.
das sind straßenkämpfe im großstadtdschungel, wo es fast wörtlich um leben und tod geht.
und dann am besten das ganze noch brakeless. will nicht wissen was ihr dann sagen würdet.
da ist das ihr wirklich nix dagegen. is aber trotzedm lustig. wenn ich einen von euch aber mal
überfahren sollte seit ihr selber schuld - wißt ihr ja. aber nur so macht das ganze ja überhaupt
spaß, wo wäre den sonst der reiz dabei ?!
wegen mir macht weiter so .


----------



## Thunderbird (21. März 2006)

*Lame *
kann ich zu dem Video als Freiburger nur sagen.  
(bis auf den ausgebremsten Mercedes und das war ein unnötiger Fahrfehler)
Für Freiburger ist das wirklich nicht sehenswert.

Die haben sich bewusst die breitesten Straßen der Stadt rausgesucht,
weil das "gefährlicher" aussieht. Durch den Tunnel zu fahren haben sie sich 
aber dann doch nicht getraut und selbst das kurze Stück am Anfang
(Dreisamufer-Weg, die Radautobahn Freiburgs und nicht ungefährlich) zeigt 
ein harmloses Stück. Die Ampeln waren fast alle welche, an denen jeder normale 
Student drüber fährt, weil man sie gut überblicken kann und das zaghafte
Autos anpatschen macht das Ganze auch nicht mehr spannend. 

Thb


----------



## pEju (21. März 2006)

ganz genau - das was du geschrieben hast, hab ich mir gespart,
aber eigentlich auch gemeint, als ich das vid gesehen habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (21. März 2006)

Für Nichtfreiburger: Alles Strecken mit leichtem Gefälle 
Vielen Dank für das prima Vorurteile gegen Radfahrerbestätigungsvideo, Sponsor Badische Zeitung oder gleich der ADAC?
Mit 40 aufm Radweg und Omas mit Gehstock auskurbeln, das müssen Männer sein! Der wirkliche Krimi läuft auf den Radverkehrsanlagen Freiburger Bauart, aber da trauen die gezeigten Lullen sich gar nicht hin, grapschen stattdessen zärtlich an Autos rum. Kauft 3er BMWs und verschont meine Nerven mit sonem Schiit.


----------



## soulseller (22. März 2006)

eure negativen comments könnt ihr euch sparen, denkt euren teil und lassts gut sein. ich wollte hier keinen meinungsaustausch, ehrlich gesagt intressiert mich eure meinung nich die bohne. 
denen es gefallen hat...ich habs für euch gepostet  

greetings puny earthlings


----------



## Thunderbird (22. März 2006)

soulseller schrieb:
			
		

> ich wollte hier keinen meinungsaustausch,
> ehrlich gesagt intressiert mich eure meinung nich die bohne.


Schlag mal bei Gelegenheit das Wort "Forum" nach.



			
				soulseller schrieb:
			
		

> denen es gefallen hat...ich habs für euch gepostet


dito.

Thb


----------



## soulseller (22. März 2006)

@thunder: hast wohl sonst nix zu melden oder in RL hört dir niemand zu, drum tust dus munter hier


----------



## anacunt (22. März 2006)

ach thundergurke du solltest vor dem schreiben mal deinen kopf einschalten denn wer bei einer 42km strecke den kopf hängen lässt und dann im gegenzug postet das er eine strecke , die echt hammer ist,  in einer super zeit hinlegt der sollte mal ganz still sein....


----------



## marc (22. März 2006)

Hab nach 5min. anschauen abgeschaltet weil ich das ehrlich gesagt mehr als langweilig finde. Abgesehen von den diversen StVo Verstössen, besonders mit dem Kamera-Motorrad und absolut nicht vertretbaren "Aktionen" kommt mir das so vor als hätten die beiden Herren mit den gelben Rucksaäcken ein gesteigertes Geltungsbedürfnis. Was der Film letztendlich rüberbringen soll bleibt mir verschlossen. Da reisst die ULLRICH Hose auch nichts heraus.
Von mir gibt jedenfalls keinen Oscar. 

Marc

PS: Da die Fahrer wohl recht fit sind würde ich zu einem regionalen Radrennen auf abgestecktem Kurs raten.


----------



## tommix000 (22. März 2006)

Gähn... das video ist wirklich derart langweilig.
2 halbstarke mit einer mittelmässigen fahrtechnik versuchen sich zu profilieren, in dem sie alle verkehrsregeln missachten. das ist weder lustig noch cool. ganz ganz schwach


----------



## Doc Holiday (22. März 2006)

Ich frage mich, was die Intention des Videos ist?
---
Während des Films dürften wohl so an die 30 neue Fahrradfahrer-Hasser entstanden sein, beim Anschauen werden es dann noch mehr.
---
IMHO: Egal welcher Richtung des Radsports ihr frönt: Der Film schadet unserem Sport sehr.

_*Anarchie *(griechisch anarchia: Herrenlosigkeit), im weitesten Sinn Zustand des totalen Chaos, der Unordnung, der Plan- und Regellosigkeit sowie der Recht- und Gesetzlosigkeit._
_Im engeren Sinn wird Anarchie begriffen als eine Form gesellschaftlichen Zusammenlebens ohne Herrschaft und Staatsapparat. Seit den antiken Staatstheorien (Aristoteles, Platon) gilt Anarchie als die fiktive Regierungsform, in die die bürgerliche Gesellschaft nach ihrem Niedergang umschlägt._
_Microsoft® Encarta® Enzyklopädie Professional 2003. © 1993-2002 Microsoft Corporation. Alle Rechte vorbehalten._


----------



## Thunderbird (22. März 2006)

OFF TOPIC:
@ soulseller: Was bitte ist RL?  

@ anacunt: bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob das jetzt eine Beleidigung sein soll.
Redest du von Offenburg? Das quält dich immer noch? Oje. Neid?
Meinst du ich hätte irgendwo gelogen oder so? Dann bitte ich um 
genaue Angaben (gerne auch per PM, hier steht schon genug Müll).
Bei den popeligen 42 Km habe ich den Kopf hängen lassen, weil ich nur 
5. wurde und den Sieger schon geschlagen hatte. 
Lag an einer verlorenen Flasche.  

Thb


----------



## dubbel (22. März 2006)

gähn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dOOd] (22. März 2006)

Seh auch keinen Sinn hinter den Aktionen,aber finds trotzdem nett


----------



## anacunt (22. März 2006)

du laberer!


----------



## Intenserider (22. März 2006)

Als ehemaliger (und vielleicht bald wieder) Velokurier muss ich sagen, dass:
1. Das Video ziemlich langweilig ist
2. Viele Szenen aus dem Video durchaus im Kurieralltag vorkommen könnten
3. Man aber den grossen Teil der Zeit, während dem man ziemlich unspektakulär fährt, nicht sieht. So viel Verkehr wie am Feierabend hat man die meiste Zeit auch nicht.
4. Ein paar Szenen nicht als sauber einzustufen sind. Autos ausbremsen, die grün haben, oder Fussgänger beinahe umfahren gehören nicht zu meinem Ethos und dem anderer Kuriere.
5. Sich in dem Video einiger Klischees bedient wird. An den Autos festhalten machen die wenigsten Kuriere, die ich kenne, regelmässig. Noch viel weniger sinnvoll ist es, sich an den Autos nach vorne zu ziehen.
6. Würden die Autos (wie es zumindest in der Schweiz vorgeschrieben ist, ob das in Deutschland auch so ist, weiss ich nicht) rechts eine Spur freilassen, so wäre das durchdrängeln durch die Autoreihen nicht nötig.
7. Ist es wohl das Ziel eines jeden Kuriers, den Verkehr flüssig zu halten. Ein guter Kurier "liest" den Verkehr und kann so flüssig und schnell vorwärts kommen, ohne andere zu behindern. Das sieht manchmal gefährlich aus und bedingt auch den Einsatz illegaler Mittel, wirklich gefährlich ist es jedoch nicht. Rechts Abbiegen bei rot z.B. ist in meinen Augen ungefährlich und soviel ich weiss in manchen Ländern sogar erlaubt.


----------



## dream-racing (22. März 2006)

@Intenserider - danke dass du es dem ADAC-Ortsverein erklärt hast. 

besser hätte ich es nicht sagen können


----------



## lelebebbel (22. März 2006)

Da stimme ich auch in allen Punkten zu, wie schon im anderen Forum gesagt:

"Habs mir gestern angeschaut und finds aus mehreren Gründen schlecht.
Erstens sind ein Haufen richtig fiese Fahrfehler drin und die fahren generell nicht sauber, Kollegen hin oder her. Auch bei einem AC hat man nichts davon, wenn man absichtlich ******** an Fußgängern vorbeifährt oder sich zwischen Autos durchquetscht obwohl man aussenrum schneller wäre.

Zweitens finde ich die Idee, so ein Video in einer "Kleinstadt" wie Freiburg zu drehen, dabei die ganze Zeit die Telefonnummer auf dem Rücken in die Kamera zu halten und das ganze ins Netz zu stellen schon irgendwie reichlich seltsam."


Drittens: Achim, wie ist die Schneelage in Freiburg, Mountainbiketechnisch?

Möglicherweise hab ich in 2-3 Wochen auch ein geschaltetes Rennrad, hab da was im Keller gefunden


----------



## soulseller (23. März 2006)

na wenigstens hab ich eure kostbare zeit mit diesem langweiligen video geraubt


----------



## dream-racing (23. März 2006)

soulseller schrieb:
			
		

> na wenigstens hab ich eure kostbare zeit mit diesem langweiligen video geraubt


es scheinen sich ja doch ziemlich viele angeschaut zu haben. also würd ich mir da keinen Kopf machen. 
Und das hier beinahe alle klischeehaft notwendigen Antworten zum Thema Radkurier kommen war dir ja eh klar, oder? 

Falls du aktiver Kurier bist solltest du die ja alle schonmal gehört haben, oder du wirst sie noch so oft hören, das sie dir zum Hals raus hängen, dich aber nicht mehr wirklich aufregen. kann ich zumindest nach 5 Jahren behaupten....

so long


----------



## HaJo_Fr (24. März 2006)

als Kunde würde ich mich jedenfalls hüten, an einen Kurier einen Auftrag zu vergeben, dessen Biker dem Zahnspangenalter offenbar noch nicht entwachsen sind...

für die anderen Velokuriere hier in der Gegend ist das aber die beste Werbung!


----------



## blackforest (24. März 2006)

dream-racing schrieb:
			
		

> es scheinen sich ja doch ziemlich viele angeschaut zu haben. also würd ich mir da keinen Kopf machen.
> Und das hier beinahe alle klischeehaft notwendigen Antworten zum Thema Radkurier kommen war dir ja eh klar, oder?
> 
> Falls du aktiver Kurier bist solltest du die ja alle schonmal gehört haben, oder du wirst sie noch so oft hören, das sie dir zum Hals raus hängen, dich aber nicht mehr wirklich aufregen. kann ich zumindest nach 5 Jahren behaupten....
> ...




Also ich fahre jetzt seit 5 Jahren jeden Tag mit dem Rad durch Freiburg, und ich habe noch nie einen Radkurier so fahren sehen. 

Gehts hier wirklich nur darum zu zeigen, wie hardcore die Super-Radkuriere doch sind?!?!?!?

Dass man über Gehwege abkürzt oder hinten um Ampeln rumfährt ist normal, auch mal zwischen Autos durchfahren ist in Freiburg durchweg normal. 

Aber bei solchen Aktionen Autos ausbremsen, die eindeutig Vorfahrt haben, oder so nahe wie möglich an einer alten Oma vorbeifahren, nur damit diese erschrickt und es gefährlich aussieht, ist doch wirklich nur noch arm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (24. März 2006)

dream-racing schrieb:
			
		

> @Intenserider - danke dass du es dem ADAC-Ortsverein erklärt hast.
> 
> Dem ADAC Ortsverein kann man nix erklären, der ist Erkenntnisresistent.
> 
> @hajott: Genau das kannst ja auch dem jungdynamischen Kurierteam schreiben, Freiburg hat viele Unternehmen aus der Medizinbranche, die wiederum heftige Ethiknormen, die mögen so was nich.


----------



## Samiel (3. April 2006)

Unnötiger Thread. 
Außerdem geht das Video nicht. 
Bin selber lang genug in dieser Stadt Kurier gefahren und kenne den Hang zur Selbstdarstellung gewisser in dieser Branche noch agierender Personen. 

Der Frühling ist da, geht biken anstatt im Internet rumzuhängen !


----------



## waldman (3. April 2006)

des video kann schon gar nicht interessant sein weil die jungs rennräder fahren  

habs auch gesehn und finds naja, wurd ja eigentlich alles schon gesagt


----------



## tobix (12. Juni 2006)

männer


----------



## lelebebbel (13. Juni 2006)

Jo, wurde auch höchste Zeit das jemand diesen Thread wieder ausgräbt um einen so wichtigen Kommentar drunterzuschreiben. Jetzt kann die Diskussion von vorne losgehen weil wieder die Hälfte nicht merkt dass das Thema seit 2,5 Monaten durch ist.


----------



## Waldgeist (13. Juni 2006)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, wurde auch höchste Zeit das jemand diesen Thread wieder ausgräbt um einen so wichtigen Kommentar drunterzuschreiben. Jetzt kann die Diskussion von vorne losgehen weil wieder die Hälfte nicht merkt dass das Thema seit 2,5 Monaten durch ist.



... und das Video nicht mehr verfügbar ist .... Link ist tot,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (14. Juni 2006)

tobix schrieb:
			
		

> männer



...sind hier im Forum zahlreich vertreten


----------



## Tantebrisco (14. Juni 2006)

würde mich gerne an der diskussion beteiligen aber das video existiert unter der angegebenen URL nichtmehr

Hat wer das video aufm rechner und schickt es mir, oder ist eine andere URl bekannT?


----------

